# Loud engine noise from A/C



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

I have been driving my 2002 SE-R since the end of April. Wanted the Spec-V but my parents bought it and they wanted to be able to drive it if need be and refuse to lean stick. Anyways, I have noticed that whenever I use the air conditioning the engine noise gets unreasonably louder. It doesn't affect performance at all aside from a slight increase in the idle, but I was just wondering if this was normal or if anyone else has noticed it. The car still drives beautifully, and I love it.


----------

